

Puerto Ricans Favor Statehood for the First Time - gliese1337
http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/07/politics/election-puerto-rico/index.html

======
missingelay
I was just reading about this, this morning. But do they really? I mean the
votes show it, but at the same time, 500,000 people left that question blank
on their ballot, and they also ousted their governor who was pro-statehood. It
would be great to see this progress in our lifetime!

